# big chase in Marlborough



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

I guess it included two towns and MSP. the guy is suing for "excessive force" used. I'm sure this is going to be all over the papers tomorrow. There's more to it, but I'd rather not disclose anything else until we see what the paper's got ahold of.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

What?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

....


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

im surprised this hasn't made the papers. sometimes they wait a day or two to get it out. if they don't post anything in the next or so then they probably won't. we'll see.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Was daddy in on it?


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

what time did this happen. I didnt hear or anything of the sort.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Daddy's big chase in Marlborough


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

Nightstalker said:


> what time did this happen. I didnt hear or anything of the sort.


sometime yesterday afternoon before 4PM. I imagine Northborough was on it. It started on Boundary Street. The guy was taken down in at gun point in the middle of the woods.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> Daddy's big chase in Marlborough


*OUTSTANDING KWFLATBED !!!!!*


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Stop The Presses!! *

*That's what I heard the other night at 1 Herald Place once this newsflash crossed the AP Wire. Police work was being done on the Marlboro / Northboro line. An actual, real honest to God bad guy was chased and captured at gunpoint in the woods.......*

*Djgj200, it's not like this doesn't occur several times a day all over the Commonwealth. Maybe your local rag will pick it up but I hardly see it being fit to print as an exclusive in the MetroWest section of the Sunday Globe. *

*Put the scanner down & get some fresh air. Try taking a walk in the sunshine for once and do not stop by MHQ on Route 20 to fondle the light bars. *


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

HousingCop said:


> *Stop The Presses!! *
> 
> *That's what I heard the other night at 1 Herald Place once this newsflash crossed the AP Wire. Police work was being done on the Marlboro / Northboro line. An actual, real honest to God bad guy was chased and captured at gunpoint in the woods.......*
> 
> ...


:L: :L: :L: :L:


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

djgj200 said:


> I guess it included two towns and MSP. the guy is suing for "excessive force" used. I'm sure this is going to be all over the papers tomorrow. There's more to it, but I'd rather not disclose anything else until we see what the paper's got ahold of.


djgj - Hey im trying to send u a PM... it sells me that your full... clean out ur messages and give me a shout.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

HousingCop said:


> *Djgj200, it's not like this doesn't occur several times a day all over the Commonwealth. Maybe your local rag will pick it up but I hardly see it being fit to print as an exclusive in the MetroWest section of the Sunday Globe.*




I wasn't expecting a Boston paper to pick it up.



HousingCop said:


> *Put the scanner down & get some fresh air. Try taking a walk in the sunshine for once and do not stop by MHQ on Route 20 to fondle the light bars. *


I didn't have the scanner on. And MHQ moved, as a matter of fact I have yet to be inside the MHQ building. Just for the record, I have been through the MHQ parking lot twice in my life. Once on Rt. 20 which I don't even remember except for the fact I was there and the second was at its current location. So I don't make a habit of going down there.

You guys go ahead and give me the shit about posting this when I read one time "I heard about this chase over in such and such a town....does anyone have more info on it."


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

djgj200 said:


> You guys go ahead and give me the shit about posting this when I read one time "I heard about this chase over in such and such a town....does anyone have more info on it."


When and where has a police officer ever asked a question like that on this site? If one ever needed such information, they wouldn't post on Masscops to get it. :???:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> When and where has a police officer ever asked a question like that on this site? If one ever needed such information, they wouldn't post on Masscops to get it. :???:


If I remember right, the owner of this site asked that question about a chase that went from Fall River to Brockton. Not that I am saying anything about Gil, he asks something obviously everyone is right there going along with the thread. I bring something up somewhat to the same effect and the thread turns negative just in spite of me.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

*BIG DIFFERENCE*, he does not have the same track record as you do. Take a good, hard look at yourself and get back to me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

Like I said, you are doing this to be spiteful.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm just waiting for a chase story...


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

me too....


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey djgj200, what are you going to do one day when you somehow score well on the civil service test and you by chance end up doing your first round of interviews for your dream job as one of marlboro's finest, and the officer doing your background investigation has on his desk every single post you have made here? How do you plan on explaining first of all your posting all of marlboro pd's business around here, and how you talk to some of the people on this site, particularly the ones who have been doing the job for many years?

Just a piece of advice, if you want to get on the job someday, don't plaster all these comments around here. You don't have any idea at all who you may be talking to.
Marlboro's chief may monitor this. Other marlboro officers i am sure visit this site.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

djgj200 said:


> If I remember right, the owner of this site asked that question about a chase that went from Fall River to Brockton. Not that I am saying anything about Gil, he asks something obviously everyone is right there going along with the thread. I bring something up somewhat to the same effect and the thread turns negative just in spite of me.


Not to be picky but what I asked was if anybody heard the radio transmissions on the chase, I thought it was slightly comical that once shots were fired the only backup unit hit the brakes and pulled over.



> Rt 24 chase from Fall River to Brockton
> 
> Anyone else monitor the Bristol County Network tonight? A Fall River Sgt. Was chasing a subject wanted for ABDW 24 northbound (ended in the Brockton area), for a majority of the pursuit the Sgt. was requesting backup from surrounding agencies, not too many were getting back to him but some were enroot just not answering him over the BCN.
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthSideCobras (Mar 11, 2006)

4ransom said:


> Hey djgj200, what are you going to do one day when you somehow score well on the civil service test and you by chance end up doing your first round of interviews for your dream job as one of marlboro's finest, and the officer doing your background investigation has on his desk every single post you have made here? How do you plan on explaining first of all your posting all of marlboro pd's business around here, and how you talk to some of the people on this site, particularly the ones who have been doing the job for many years?
> 
> Just a piece of advice, if you want to get on the job someday, don't plaster all these comments around here. You don't have any idea at all who you may be talking to.
> Marlboro's chief may monitor this. Other marlboro officers i am sure visit this site.


He has been told a million times about posting on a public forum but continues to dig his own grave.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's the story, took them long enough.

*Motorcycle driver flees after crash*
By *Norman Miller*/ Daily News Staff
Wednesday, October 11, 2006

*M*ARLBOROUGH -- Police said a Northborough man crashed his motorcycle into a utility pole and tried to hide from searching officers Saturday before he was arrested.
Wayne B. Stead, 49, was drunk when he crashed his motorcycle into the pole at the intersection of Boundary and Millham streets at about 3:30 p.m., Detective Martha Shea said. After the accident, police arrived to find the abandoned motorcycle, but no rider, Shea said.
"The driver left the area and entered the wooded area on Boundary Street, but the officers found him hiding," said Shea. "They told him to stop, but he ran from them."
The officers quickly caught up to Stead, who had run into the Marlborough Watershed area, which is posted as no trespassing, Shea said.
Stead struggled against being arrested, and when he was frisked, officers found a folded commando knife, Shea said.
Stead, of 14 Orchard Circle, was charged with operating a vehicle under the influence of liquor, the negligent operation of a vehicle, carrying a dangerous weapon, trespassing, resisting arrest, disturbing the peace, refusing to identify himself to police, operating an uninsured vehicle and operating a vehicle with a revoked registration.
Stead was also cited for a marked lanes violation.



Gil said:


> Not to be picky but what I asked was if anybody heard the radio transmissions on the chase, I thought it was slightly comical that once shots were fired the only backup unit hit the brakes and pulled over.


I didn't have an issue about it, just trying to make a point.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I didn't have an issue about it, just trying to make a point.


When are you going to learn and take everyones advice to STFU.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This thread/topic is still being pursued?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I fail to understand how kicking the kid's bag in is going to have a positive result. His last few posts (the ones I have seen) have been "normal". Enough already...give the kid a break (until he does something stupid). Any one of us could be criticized for posting something stupid. sheesh.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

dcs2244 said:


> I fail to understand how kicking the kid's bag in is going to have a positive result. His last few posts (the ones I have seen) have been "normal". Enough already...give the kid a break (until he does something stupid). Any one of us could be criticized for posting something stupid. sheesh.


I agree


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

Gil said:


> Not to be picky but what I asked was if anybody heard the radio transmissions on the chase, I thought it was slightly comical that once shots were fired the only backup unit hit the brakes and pulled over.


Sorry, I thought you were looking more info on the chase. I must have overlooked the part asking specifically if anyone heard the transmissions put out over the air. my mistake. that makes things a little more different.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> I fail to understand how kicking the kid's bag in is going to have a positive result. His last few posts (the ones I have seen) have been "normal". Enough already...give the kid a break (until he does something stupid). Any one of us could be criticized for posting something stupid. sheesh.


Yeah I agree. I have only been here since January, but he's never done anything to piss me off.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Those that have been around since 2004 remember his old screen name:

MarlboroughPD

http://www.masscops.com/forums/member.php?u=1298


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

dcs2244 said:


> Any one of us could be criticized for posting something stupid. sheesh.


Ummm... not me! I'm perfect and you know it.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Yes, Mistress...I'm not worthy, Mistress!

(damn I hate being the 'bottom'!  )

</IMG></IMG>


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I prefer to call your type a "sub!"


----------

